# ok.. my inaugural belly pics



## braveuk28 (Feb 23, 2007)

here goes, very amateur and clearly self taken. here for all to see, is my belly...oh and a random face shot. 

View attachment chubb2.jpg


View attachment chubbb1.jpg


View attachment face1.jpg


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Feb 23, 2007)

OH.MY.GOD.






No wonder your co-worker can´t keep her hands off it! If I was her I wouldn´t be able to stop staring at you and touch you all the time, too. You look absolutely adorable! And so hairless! I LOVE hairless boy bodies! This sight is completely knocking me out! Thanks for sharing very much!


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Feb 23, 2007)

I like your belly, and those awesome eyes.


----------



## Melian (Feb 23, 2007)

Gorgeous....


----------



## one_shy_writer (Feb 23, 2007)

Seriously, I wouldn't be able to keep my hands off you, either. Wow...


----------



## Laina (Feb 24, 2007)

I must concur. Beautiful eyes.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 25, 2007)

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: ...You get the idea. (and I would have had more 'smittens' but I'm only allowed 10!)


----------



## Ivy (Feb 25, 2007)

you are quite yummy!


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well.. Thank you Ivy, as a frequent member of your site, the sentiment is definately returned. ;-)


----------



## kattylee (Feb 27, 2007)

Your belly is SO hot. Pleaaaaaase post more pics, am dying to see them. x


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 27, 2007)

Wowsers, looks like someone got super pudgy since I seen him last. I had an inkling you were headed in the fatty direction, but I think you were too shy to tell me. 

Looking handsome as usual old friend.

Fatty Hugs,
Heather


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 27, 2007)

*super sexy (((PAUL))) combine amazingly GOOD LOOKS and sexy as hell expanding body....and you are DELICIOUS...keep stuffing that fine belly its perfection....MUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh:smitten: *


----------



## scarcity (Feb 27, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Seriously, I wouldn't be able to keep my hands off you, either. Wow...



What she said :smitten:


----------



## Snackgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

... just so I could say OHMYGOD. 

I remember you from way back when... I always thought you were good looking, but never knew your true potential. Talk about HOT. Whew! Need any encouragement to get to 300 lbs? ;-)


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 27, 2007)

wow. jeez. Well, I dont know what to say. How nice of you all to say such lovely stuff. Makes me want to take some more pics sometime. 

Tremendous!!!!!

Paul xx

[PS: Heather...remeber the open top bus?]


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 27, 2007)

[PS: Heather...remeber the open top bus?][/QUOTE]

Oh course, one of the highlights of my UK trip. Remember I barely fit up the stairwell to get up there?


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 28, 2007)

How funny. Must be 4 / 5 years back now. That was a fun day sightseeing.


----------



## nickyuk (Feb 28, 2007)

wow paul, your looking good, just as i remember you 

Nicky x


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 3, 2007)

Snackgirl said:


> ... just so I could say OHMYGOD.
> 
> I remember you from way back when... I always thought you were good looking, but never knew your true potential. Talk about HOT. Whew! Need any encouragement to get to 300 lbs? ;-)



Holy moly!! Snackgirl, is it really you??     

Great to see you here!!!

oh yes, this is Paul's thread - Paul - looking GOOD! You've grown (up) nicely!


----------



## Snackgirl (Mar 3, 2007)

*big big BIG hugs for SVS* It is indeed! It has been far too long, my dear.... we need to catch up!!


----------



## kattylee (Mar 3, 2007)

So have you been inspired to take any more pics? A standing one giving us some full views of the belly would be great, hint hint!


----------



## braveuk28 (Mar 3, 2007)

TY - looking goodo your self.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 5, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> Well.. Thank you Ivy, as a frequent member of your site, the sentiment is definately returned. ;-)



i missed this earlier, but i am honored to have such a cutie viewing my pictures! :smitten:


----------



## Tad (Mar 5, 2007)

I have to agree with the ladies, very nice pictures. I'm also glad you got Snackgirl to finally join the new boards!

Just one thing, you took the classic fat person face shot, looking up at the camera. Are you hiding a double chin? If you've read the thread on the weight board you know almost everyone does this....but it can be liberating to show your face with it, and I'm sure the ladies will still think you are cute (notice the comments were all about the eyes, not teh chisseled looking jaw?). Up to you, but it seemed worth mentioning--and its an excuse to post more pictures for them to swoon over.

Regards;

-edx


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 5, 2007)

what can i say that hasn't already been said.
hot body? adorable mug?
*holds up big card with the number 10 on it*
yayyy paul.


----------



## FrenchBBW (Mar 6, 2007)

You're so cuteeeeeeeeeeeeee ! And your eyes are really sexy !!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 13, 2007)

You're...just...so hot.  

Pretty eyes.


----------

